# Oak looking old ,used, antic, London fancy taste.



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello!

The question, is questionable:

That is to make new tables from new oak, looking like old used tables.

The customer is from London; (GB), and it looks like they like it that way.

I' d think about trying nylon brushes on finished assembly.

Maybee also bleach.

Or maybe acids ?

A little hammering and burns ?

Any ideas ? or a link to a similar question ?

Regards.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi gerard,

Try to Google 'distressing timber" and see what you get. There are many ways including whipping with chain (my favourite------LOL))) - just kidding.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

My wife oversprayed some oven cleaner she was using on a cutting board and it ate into the wood. Maybe try some on a sample of the oak.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Besides stressing the wood you need to fume it. Do a Google search on fuming oak and you will find all the info you need. It's an easy process but you should use very strong ammonia


----------



## bclarknc (Feb 28, 2012)

Chains and putting down different metal items and giving them a whack for some character work well.


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks you !
I' ll google around for: "distressing timber"
A good help as my english vocabulary is growing but still limited.

Chains, and a bit of various hammers could do.

And I' ll try soda, bleach, coca-cola , coffee, tea, and ammonia fumes. 

I'll have to make some testing now.

Regards.


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Or give 3 two-year olds a hammer and a wrench - worked on my "new" oak table. OH NO!


----------

